# Environnements de dveloppement > Delphi > Codes sources  tlcharger >  Exemple simple d'utilisation d'un TListView

## DelphiCool

Bonjour, 

Je vous propose un nouvel lment  utiliser : Exemple simple d'utilisation d'un TListView

Un petit exemple de l'utilisation d'un ListView.

Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------

